# Sadie Mae's passing



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful tribute!

Run free Sadie Mae, you were well loved while you walked this Earth


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, it's such a heartbreak when we lose them. Run free sweet Sadie Mae!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! 
It's obvious she was very loved and I am sure she lived a great life with your family. 
I am really sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is. She died they day my boy would have turned 12, hadn't he passed away two months ago. So as you were saying goodbye, I was remembering my dear friend. Hopefully they met up there and are having a lot of fun together. Anyway, she is in great company. 

Hope you are okay, as much as it's possibly in this situation. 
Feel free to share more about her, if you feel like it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sadie Mae.
She was a beautiful and very special girl. 

Your letter to her is so heartfelt and beautiful. 
I know she is missed.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the replies. I'm a little taken back by all the support; it truly warms my heart.

I'd like to show a few more pictures of our beloved girl.

The first shot is her with Dad. Look at that smile!


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

Enjoying the bright green grass in the backyard!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and your family's loss of such a beautiful girl. I'm at work and your tribute brought tears to my eyes. You have 15 years of wonderful memories ...keep them in your mind as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

13th Birthday celebration with her sister, who turned 1!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Lovely pictures! She was really beautiful (;


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

She was a beautiful pup ~ what a lovely letter that you penned to her. My sincere condolences to you on your loss.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Tears in my eyes just now.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very for your loss. That was a beautiful tribute to your sweet girl. 15 years of wonderful memories that you'll forever cherish.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It sure is hard when we have to say goodbye. What a beauty your Sadie Mae was. She will forever be in your heart. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. We, too, lost our golden boy recently. They truly are forever in our hearts.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing your letter to Sadie Mae and the lovely pictures of her - it's obvious she was a special one! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet, beautiful Sadie Mae...


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

What a beautiful girl, and a long life. So sorry for your loss. Praying for comfort during this time. ❤ Thanks for sharing such a lovely tribute.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Sadie Mae. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. What a life full of love. Such a beautiful tribute to your special girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your love for your girl shone through every word. That was a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
A beautiful tribute to your dear girl Sadie Mae.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful tribute to your girl. The picture of her smiling with her daddy is my favorite. Thanks for sharing!! Sadie Mae will live in your heart forever!! What a beautiful long life you shared together. My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Sadie.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was beautiful and how lucky you are to have had her so long. But we never hae them long enough do we. I am so sorry for your loss and loved the tribute and pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I also lost my 15 year old boy two weeks ago and I know exactly how you are feeling right now. What a beautiful tribute to your gorgeous Sadie, it shows in her eyes how much she was loved, l know that my Barnaby will be at at the bridge to greet her. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Sadie Mae!*



SadieMae said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Through my grief and sorrow, I've managed to write the following letter to our beloved Sadie Mae, who crossed the Rainbow bridge late last night. I hope its OK to post here:
> 
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet Sadie Mae! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of you. I added Sadie Mae to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-12.html#post6048921


----------



## SadieMae (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd just like to take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all of your heartfelt condolences, prayers and support in our time of grief.

I know that many, if not all of you can relate to the devastation, heartbreak and other range of emotions we're experiencing. It really does go to show that they are our children, our kids, and our family - NOT just pets. I know that I would do anything for any of our kids. They come everywhere with us. Everyday I come home from work and they greet me at the door, it's the very best feeling in the world. We are truely blessed to have our 2 girls still - and to have had our baby girl Sadie with us for so long.

Instead of shedding more tears, I know Sadie would prefer I continue sharing all of our great times with all of you. I will add more stories if you would all like to hear!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Please do feel free to post more pictures and stories, for those of us who didn't know her its a way for us to meet her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie Mae*



SadieMae said:


> I'd just like to take a moment to thank each and everyone of you for all of your heartfelt condolences, prayers and support in our time of grief.
> 
> I know that many, if not all of you can relate to the devastation, heartbreak and other range of emotions we're experiencing. It really does go to show that they are our children, our kids, and our family - NOT just pets. I know that I would do anything for any of our kids. They come everywhere with us. Everyday I come home from work and they greet me at the door, it's the very best feeling in the world. We are truely blessed to have our 2 girls still - and to have had our baby girl Sadie with us for so long.
> 
> Instead of shedding more tears, I know Sadie would prefer I continue sharing all of our great times with all of you. I will add more stories if you would all like to hear!


I'm sure Sadie Mae would approve of you telling us more of her stories and we would love to hear them!


----------

